# Excision of Abdominal Wall lipoma



## colleene (Sep 11, 2007)

Any suggestions for an excision of an abdominal wall lipoma?  The description for 22900 refers to "subfascial" - the MD indicates it was subcutaneous.  We can't find another appropriate code...


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Oct 15, 2007)

If it was just subcutaneous, I would recommend 1140x depending on the size of the lipoma.  If it was particularly deep, perhaps the op note may justify a 22 modifier for unusual and complicated.


----------



## cmartin (Feb 6, 2008)

I would also say 1140x; if it requires layer closure, then you can add 1203x.
C.Martin
CPC-GENSG


----------

